# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  ایجاد منو در فرم های اکسس

## amirbonab

سلام

می خواستم طریقه ساختن منوهایی شبیه منوهای اکسس را در فرمها توضیح دهید
خیلی ممنون

----------


## mohammadgij

شما باید بیشتر توضیح بدید.یعنی میخواهید که مثل رایت کلیک اکسس بسازید یا منو بار ها؟

----------


## smderfan

سلام
برای ایجاد منو و یا نوار ابزار روال زیر را دنبال کنید :
1- از منوی Tools بر روی گزینه Customize کلیک کنید.
2- سربرگ Toolbars را انتخاب کنید.
3- بر روی دکمه New کلیک کنید.
4- در کادر Toolbar name یک نام به دلخواه تایپ کنید.
5- بر روی سربرگ Commands  کلیک کنید.
6- جهت اضافه کردن فرامین و یا مسیر فرمها از بخش Categories استفاده کنید. جهت دسترسی به مسیر کلیه فرمها از گزینه All Forms استفاده کنید و فرامین مورد نظر را به نوار ابزار سفارشی ایجاد شده درگ کنید.
7- مجدداً سربرگ Toolbars را انتخاب کنید.
8- بر روی گزینه Properties کلیک کنید.
9- در بخش Selected Toolbar نام نوار ابزار سفارشی خود را انتخاب کنید.
10- در قسمت Type نوع نوار ابزار سفارشی را انتخاب کنید.
11- از محیط جاری خارج شوید.
12- فرم و یا ریپورتی که قرار است این نوار ابزار و یا منوی سفارشی نمایش داده شود را نمای طراحی باز کنید.
13- بر روی فرم کلیک راست کرده و گزینه Properties  را انتخاب کنید.
14- سربرگ Other را انتخاب کنید.
15- Pop up و Modal را به Yes تغییر دهید.
16- در قسمت Menu bar و Toolbar نام منوی و نوار ابزار سفارشی خود را انتخاب کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## alirezabahrami

بنام خدا

آرزوي سلامتي و موفقيت روز افزون جنابعالي و ديگر دوستان بزرگوار را ، از درگاه ايزد منان مسئلت مي نمايم.

----------


## smderfan

سلام ؛ کار نشدنی نداریم... با آرزوی سلامتی و پیروزی ...

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام ؛ کار نشدنی نداریم... با آرزوی سلامتی و پیروزی ...


سلام مجدد خدمت آقاي دستگردي بزرگوار

----------

